# What goes with aqua?



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 2, 2006)

Have beautiful aqua jacket--besides black , what would really make it pop? Love the color-Nurse Perye:kopfkratz:


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 2, 2006)

I assume you're asking what would go with it? If so, brown seems to be a popular color with aqua... Like a chocolate brown color.


----------



## dlb04 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think aqua and brown look awesome together. Grey is another option.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

Gray, would look nice.


----------



## rlise (Dec 3, 2006)

i prefer like a camel brown w/ aqua, also black, grey, muted greyish green color!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 5, 2006)

is it an over whelming majority of color or just a dash of color?

if it is a large amount of color i would stick primarily with what has been previously been sugested, if it is just a hint of color like you have a aqua shirt and want to wear a tank top peaking out from under it kind of thing then i would sugest a dusty rose or any "antiqued"looking color

however stear away from black it tends to make bright colors look poorly made


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 9, 2006)

When wearing bright colors, you want to make that item the focal point. So if you're wearing a bright aqua shirt, try a gray or I love the idea of a rose shirt underneath! Jeans or khakis would work well. Black will work but it might make it look kind of retro if ya know what I mean. Brown will look great too.


----------



## monniej (Dec 10, 2006)

call me crazy, but i really like acid green and aqua together. maybe a nice print with both colors included. but what do i know, i'm a freak for color. what are you wearing on the bottom?


----------



## mzmephime (Dec 11, 2006)

*burnt orange*

*purple*



green


----------



## tinkerbellz (Dec 11, 2006)

agree with orange, anything peachy or pinkish would work too or even a bright white/ivory


----------



## cRySiEebAbESz (Dec 12, 2006)

chocolate bronw or white pants


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

White or pink even cream


----------



## PrinCesS-PinG (Dec 17, 2006)

Purple or White. As for purple, have to choose the correct tone.


----------



## ivette (Dec 18, 2006)

i would say gray or white


----------

